# Qu'est-ce, X ? / Qu'est X ? / Qu'est-ce que X ? / Qu'est-ce que c'est, X ? / Qu'est-ce que c'est que X ?



## Johanne

Bonjour!

À une question à laquelle j'ai répondu au sujet de *est-ce que* (je disais que _est-ce que _était une locution interrogative figée qu'on ne pouvait diviser), la personne m'a justement répondu que, selon elle, il était possible de dire par exemple : Qu'est-ce, l'impressionnisme?

Dans mes dictionnaires, je ne trouve aucun exemple de cette forme d'interrogation. À mon avis, on devrait dire _Qu'est l'impressionnisme? _ou _Qu'est-ce que l'impressionnisme?_, mais je n'arrive pas à condamner _Qu'est-ce_ sans _que_. Il me semble que ça se dit et il n'est dit nulle part que c'est incorrect.  En fait, la personne s'interroge sur la pertinence de la présence du *que *dans* est-ce que*.

Qu'en pensez-vous? Peut-on tronquer _est-ce que_?

Merci!

Joh

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

IL me semble qu'on entend plutôt "L'impressionnisme, qu'est-ce?", forme d'insistance pour "Qu'est-ce-que l'impressionnisme?" avec antéposition du sujet et sa reprise par un pronom, comme dans:
            "La grande ourse, est-ce que tu la vois?"
            "Qu'est-ce que ces petits points jaunes?"  peut devenir:
            "Ces petits points jaunes, qu'est-ce?


----------



## marget

"Qu'est-ce que ces petits points jaunes?" peut devenir:
"Ces petits points jaunes, qu'est-ce?"

C'est moi qui ai posé la première question et je vous remercie, tous, de votre aide!
Quand on dit "qu'est-ce que ces petits points jaunes, quelle est la fonctin grammaticale de *que *qui précède *ces points*?

Je comprends l'idée: "on dit *qu'est-ce que* ou *qu'est-ce que c'est que* + substantif ou infinitif" pour demander une definition, mais pourquoi met-on *que* devant le complément?


----------



## pieanne

A mon avis, cela dépend des cas.

Il y a 3 façons de poser un question en français (l'une d'elles est "est-ce *que*")

Phrase affirmative: Tu as fini tes devoirs.
Q1: "As-tu fini tes devoirs?" (inversion V/S)
Q2: "Est-ce tu as fini tes devoirs?" (utilisation de "est-ce que")
Q3: "Tu as fini tes devoirs?" (intonation interrogative)

Mais quand on a une phrase de ce type:
Phrase affirmative: "C'est le journal d'hier"
Q1: "Est-ce le journal d'hier?" (inversion, *on ne peut pas mettre "que")*
Q2: "Est-ce que c'est le journal d'hier?" (*on ne peut pas omettre "que")*
Q3: "C'est le journal d'hier?"

Have I helped?


----------



## Johanne

Oui, mais la fonction grammaticale? Moi, je dis que la fonction de *que *se limiteà l'intérieur du *est-ce que, *soit d'être le COD de *ce. *Qu'il n'a pas de fonction à l'extérieur de cette phrase, outre celle de faire partie de l'adverbe d'interrogation.

Votre avis?


----------



## pieanne

Mmm.
Je sens que je vais laisser la place à un professeur de français.
Ceci dit, un  composant ne peut être COD que d'un verbe, donc pas de "ce", et pas non plus d' "être", qui ne prend qu'un attribut.
Pour moi, "que", dans l'exemple donné,  fait partie d'une expression fixée. Il pourrait être un pronom relatif, cf. "quelle est la chose que?"


----------



## Johanne

pieanne said:
			
		

> Ceci dit, un composant ne peut être COD que d'un verbe, donc pas de "ce", et pas non plus d' "être", qui ne prend qu'un attribut.


En fait, il n'y a pas de COD de verbe, seulement un COD de sujet, non? Aussi, *que *peut être COD attribut du sujet.


----------



## Sergius

1) Il y a deux manières du poser la question (sans compter celle où l'on ne se sert que de l'intonation): avec le tour *est-ce que* et sans celui-ci. Le tour permet d'éviter l'inversion qui est obligatoire quand on pose une question dans le français soutenu (cf. les exemples donnés par pieanne (en tenant compte qu'il faut lire "Est-ce *que* tu as fini tes devoirs?" où que n'a pas été tapé par mégarde).
2) Il faut savoir distinguer deux que:
a) que du tour *est-ce que*, que en fait partie (ex. *est-ce que* vous me comprénez?) et en tant que partie de cette structure il ne peut pas être analysé en dehors. Il est placé après le mot interrogatif.
b) que comme mot interrogatif dont on se sert pour poser la question au COD (à propos le COD ne se rapporte qu'au verbe!) (ex. _Que_ comprenez-vous dans ma lettre?), à l'attribut (_qu_'est-il devenu?). Bien sûr on peut poser les même question en employant le que de a) c'est à dire le tour est-ce que (_Qu_'*est-ce que* vous comprenez dans ma lettre? _qu_'*est-ce qu*'il est devenu?). Vous voyez bien que l'inversion disparaît grâce à ce tour.
3) Votre phrase Qu'est-ce, l'impressionnisme? n'est qu'une question à laquelle on doit répondre "oui, c'est l'impressionnisme" (si c'est le cas) ou bien si ce n'est pas le cas "non, c'est le surréalisme" (par exemple). 
4) La question est posée sur l'attribut pour cela on emploie que du type b). Il y a l'inversion d'abord le verbe (est) puis le sujet (ce).
5) _Qui est-ce?_ est analogue (parallèle) de _qu'est-ce?_ employé pour les animés auquel on préfère la variante sans inversion _qu'est-ce que c'est?_ pour cela, comme vous voyez, on emploie le tour *est-ce que* avec que du type a).


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Un petit détail :
"Qu'est-ce que vous comprenez ? " est une question avec inversion = "ce que vous comprenez, est quoi ?" et on répond "ce que je comprends, est "je ne comprends rien!"
Comme "qu'est ce chien ?" = "ce chien, est quoi ?" et on répond "ce chien est un danois"
"Qui est-ce" = "ce", est qui ? -> "ce" est moi !
"Qu'est-ce" = "ce" , est quoi ?->  "ce" est une chaise
"Qu'est-ce que c'est" = "ce (que c' est)", est quoi ? = "ce" (qui est la même chose que c'), est quoi ? -> "ce" est un schmilblick
Hope it helps!


----------



## paulvial

Johanne said:
			
		

> la personne m'a justement répondu que, selon elle, il était possible de dire par exemple : Qu'est-ce, l'impressionnisme? […]
> Qu'en pensez-vous? Peut-on tronquer _est-ce que_?


 oui je le vois dans certains cas précis, (il me semble l'avoir entendu dans des pièces de théatre, par exemple : 
_mais en fait, qu'est ce (?),  l'impressionisme ! _
de cette façon il semblerait que l'on ajoute une accentuation sur la question, qui reviendrait à dire : _mais enfin, qu'est que c'est que cet impressionisme ?_ mais de façon plus brève


----------



## marget

Merci, Paul, de votre explication, mais dans la question: "Qu'est-ce *que* l'impressionnisme", quelle est la fonction grammaticale de *que *devant le mot l'impressionnisme?


----------



## paulvial

je pense que c'est une version tronquée de :
qu'est que c'est que l'impressionisme  
en vérité je crois que plus on y pense et plus on s'embrouille 

dans "qu'est ce que l'impressionisme ",  le "que "pourrait remplacer une expression sous-entendue : 
pouvez vous me dire ce qu'est l'impressionisme 
on remplace le "pouvez vous me dire " par que , et on a :
 qu'est ce que l'impressionisme , 
ou  "qu'est ce  qu'est l'impressionisme" , 
ou bien encore "qu'est ce que c'est l'impressionsime " 
 ou même encore " qu'est ce que c'est que l'impressionisme '(cette  dernière plus familière )


----------



## marget

paulvial said:
			
		

> dans "qu'est ce que l'impressionisme ", le "que "pourrait remplacer une expression sous-entendue :
> pouvez vous me dire ce qu'est l'impressionisme
> on remplace le "pouvez vous me dire " par que , et on a :
> qu'est ce que l'impressionisme


 
Je me demande si le mot sous-entendu dans cette construction est *est *après le terme que nous voulons définir? Si c'est vrai, la question pourrait bien être: "Qu'est-ce que l'impressionnisme est?"  Comme ça, il serait facile et logique de justifier l'emploi de que.

Qu'est-ce que c'est que je sais, moi?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

D'un point de vue étymologique, il ya 2 mots "que" en Français:
           1- QUE pronom, venant du pronom relatif ou interrogatif latin _quem_ ou _quid ; _il  a une fonction dans sa proposition, le plus souvent c.o.d.

           2-QUE adverbe ou conjonction de subordination, venant de la conjonction latine _qod;_ c'est le cas de "Qu'est-ce QUE..."
               Mais il est impossible de l'analyser isolément dans la tournure figée à laquelle il appartient; idem pour "est-ce que" seul; c'est cette tournure qui est d'ailleurs utilisée ici : "QU(E)est-ce que tu fais?", formule qui renforce le simple "Que fais-tu?"


----------



## marget

Dans l'exemple qu'est-ce que tu fais?, un sujet et un verbe suivent  *est-ce que*, tandis que dans dans "qu'est-ce que l'impresionnisme", il n'y a pas de verbe.  Normalement on emploie *est-ce que* quand il n'y a pas d'inversion du sujet et du verbe dans la question, mais c'est l'absence du verbe que je trouve difficile à comprendre.


----------



## rosi63

Bonjour à tous. J'ai encore besoin de vous. Parfois, j'ai des doutes sur la formulation des questions.
Lesquelles des questions suivantes sont correctes?
Qu'est-ce qu'un bateau-mouche?
Qu'est-ce que c'est un bateau-mouche?
Qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un bateau-mouche?
C'est quoi, un bateau-mouche?
Merci à qui voudra me repondre et, bien sûr, corriger mes fautes.
Rosi


----------



## arundhati

Tout semble correct.


----------



## Anasola

Bonjour Rosi,

Qu'est-ce qu'un bateau-mouche: est la forme vraiment correcte.
Qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un bateau-mouche? Est correcte aussi, mais plus lourde

Qu'est-ce que c'est un bateau-mouche?
C'est quoi, un bateau-mouche?
Ces deux dernières formes s'emploient couramment, mais dans un registre de langage plus relâché, plus populaire.

Bonne journée


----------



## rosi63

Merci, Arundhati et Anasola, pour vos réponses
Rosi


----------



## vincentLi

*qu'est-ce que c'est que la bise?*

bonjour!!
qui est-ce qui peut m'expliquer le troisième "que", SVP?
On dit plus souvent "qu'est-ce que c'est ..." mais, cette phrase a un "que" de plus, celui-ci veut dire quoi?

merci!


----------



## Mauricet

'Qu'est-ce que c'est' est la forme familière de 'Qu'est-ce'. Or on ne dit pas _*Qu'est-ce la bise ?_  mais _Qu'est-ce*,* la bise ?_ ou _Qu'est-ce *que* la bise ?_ On doit donc *soit* insérer une virgule : _Qu'est-ce que c'est*,* la bise ?_, *soit* insérer 'que' : _Qu'est-ce que c'est que la bise ?_.


----------



## Fred_C

C'est exact.
Notez qu'il vaut mieux insérer "que" plutôt qu'une virgule, parce que la phrase avec une virgule est plus décousue : elle signifie :
"Qu'est-ce que c'est ? (Je parle d'une bise)".


----------



## tonnerre2000

Bonjour, j'ai acheté un livre pour enfants. Dans ce livre, il y a cette phrase "Qu'est ce que c'est que ces blocs?"

Est-ce que cette interrogation est correcte?

Merci


----------



## Gravos

L'expression ne me dit rien (français du canada peut-être?)

Peu-tu donner un peu plus de contexte ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien correct. 

Selon Grevisse (§ 397, c, 3º) :


> Cette construction, quoique surtout fréquente dans l’oral, n’est pas inconnue de l’écrit :
> _*Qu’est-ce que c’est que* ces petits boutons jaunes comme des têtes d’épingles, qui sont au milieu de la marguerite ? Ce sont des fleurons _(Bern. de Saint-P., cit. Bescherelle, _Gramm. nat._, n° dviii).    — _*Qu’est-ce que c’est que* cela ? demandai-je à Brigitte _(Musset, _Confess._, IV, 6).    —   _Ô nuit, *qu’est-ce que c’est que* ces guerriers livides ? _(Hugo, _Lég._, XV, iii, 8.)    — _*Qu’est-ce que c’est que* ce bruit ? _(Id., _M. Tudor_, III, i, 7.)    —   _*Qu’est-ce que c’est que* ce délice ? / *Qu’est-ce que c’est que* ce supplice_ […] ?  (Verl., _Sag._, III, 8.)    —   _*Qu’est-ce que c’est qu’*un bourgeois ? _(C. Mauclair, _Servitude et grandeur littéraires_, p. 121.)


----------



## tonnerre2000

Merci Maître Capello, peut-on aussi utiliser:

Que sont ces blocs?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est également possible, mais il y a une nuance de sens. Cette dernière question appelle en effet une définition.

_Que sont ces blocs ?_ → Que représentent-ils ? Comment les définit-on ?
_Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces blocs ?_ → De quoi s'agit-il ? Qu'est-ce qu'ils font là ?


----------



## Nicomon

Gravos said:


> L'expression ne me dit rien (français du *C*anada peut-être?)


 À moins que ce soit « blocs » qui ne t'est pas familier, je suis quand même étonnée de lire ce commentaire.

 Comme t'as pu le constater, il y a plus d'Européens que de Canadiens sur ce fil.

Pour tonnerre2000 : J'ai retrouvé cette discussion  et cette autre discussion (pas très sérieuse) sur le forum  français-anglais.   

Il suffit de remplacer « ça » par « ces blocs ».


----------



## Caribou88

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 

J’enseigne le français comme langue étrangère. Je suis en train de créer une liste de questions pour évaluer le niveau de lecture de mes élèves. J’ai un petit doute sur l’usage de « qu’est-ce que » dans la construction _qu’est-ce que + article + nom commun._

Par exemple :

« Qu’est-ce que le savon? Explique dans tes propres mots. »

Personnellement, je dirais « C’est quoi, le savon? » ou bien « Le savon, qu’est-ce que c’est? ». Je pourrais également dire « Qu’est-ce que le savon? », mais je ne connais personne qui parle comme ça. Je suis né au Nouveau-Brunswick, au Canada, puis en général on ne parle pas de manière formelle. Est-ce que les Français parlent comme ça au quotidien? Je n’ai pas envie d’enseigner une construction peu usuelle.

Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Je classerais ces tours ainsi, du plus familier au plus soutenu :

_C'est quoi, X ?_ (familier)

_Qu'est-ce que c'est, X ? / X, qu'est-ce que c'est ?_ (courant)

_Qu'est-ce que c'est que X ?_ (courant)

_Qu'est-ce, X ?_ (pas toujours très naturel)
_Qu'est-ce que X ?_ (soutenu, mais naturel pour moi)

_Qu'est X ?_ (soutenu, mais peu naturel pour moi*)
* sauf pour dire quelque chose du style : _Qu'est X en comparaison de Y ? par rapport à Y ? sans Y ?_ etc.


----------



## Necromancer

Et si j'ajoute "est-ce que" ou "est-ce qui" à la sixième phrase, ça ne marche pas ?
"Qu'*est-ce qu*'est X"
"Qu'*est-ce qui* est X"

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Votre première tentative est théoriquement possible, mais on n'utilise pas ce tour-là. La seconde a un sens différent puisque le pronom relatif est _qui_ et non pas _que_.

Voir aussi Qui est-ce qui/que / Qu'est-ce qui/que.


----------



## belenval

Bonjour, je viens de trouver ce fil très intéressant sur la question Qu'est-ce que...?, mais je me pose la question, si le nom est au pluriel, la structure change-t-elle?
qu'est-ce que les glaciers? , ou il faut mettre le verbe au pluriel?
Merci


----------



## Mauricet

Pour X = les glaciers


Maître Capello said:


> _C'est quoi, X ?_ (familier)
> 
> _Qu'est-ce que c'est, X ? / X, qu'est-ce que c'est ?_ (courant)
> 
> _Qu'est-ce que c'est que X ?_ (courant)
> 
> _Qu'est-ce, X ?_ (pas toujours très naturel) *ou que sont-ce, les glaciers ?* (maniéré)
> 
> _Qu'est-ce que X ?_ (soutenu, mais naturel pour moi)
> 
> _Qu'est X ?_ (soutenu, mais peu naturel pour moi*) _*que sont les glaciers ?*_ (soutenu mais naturel pour moi M)
> * sauf pour dire quelque chose du style : _Qu'est X en comparaison de Y ? par rapport à Y ? sans Y ?_ etc.


----------



## belenval

Parfait!! Merci beaucoup.


----------

